# Bar Stool/Saddle Seat Stool



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

For a number of months I have been looking for plans for a Saddle Seat Bar stool without any success until last night. Found a reprint of American Woodworker from April 1996 for the below:










I am going to use it with some exception, converting to a saddle seat and leaning toward using mortise and tenons vs floating tenons.

My question; Has any one done one of these and which method did you use and why? I have all the equipment to do either, but am guessing that floating tenons may not be as strong.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

By floating tenon, do you mean "loose tenon"? If so That's what I would use. Reason; the stretchers being angled at the ends where they meet the legs will be easier to make. You will probably be using a disc sander to get the angled ends just right.; a lot easier to do if a tenon is not sticking out. Either one is just as strong.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but I really can't help you. I'm a newbie. But when I saw the title I had to see for myself. I pictured something totally different. I appologies for the "Fluff".

I stayed at the White Stallion Ranch in Tuscon, AZ, several years ago. I was there as a guest for "The Marlboro Ranch Party". RJ Renolds paid for every thing. Here is a picture of what I envisioned by reading your title.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Randy…looks like a great bar but not what woodworkers think of as saddle seat stools in the Northeast.

Anyway, Mr. Ron, some people call "loose tenon" by "floating tenon", however, for the legs I plan to compound cut them both top and bottom so that a minimum of adjustment sanding is need, 5 degree cuts or 85 degree cuts if you prefer. Just have to keep my wits about me when I start mortising so the angles are correct during assembly.

Thanks you both for your input.


----------

